

Scientists maybe able now to speak their mind in the uk - fun2have
http://www.5rb.co.uk/case/British-Chiropractic-Association-v-Singh-(CA)

======
btilly
This is sufficiently crazy that I had to Google the case to be absolutely sure
that it wasn't a subtle April Fool's joke. It is not. It is completely real.

The scientist was sued for libel for making statements of fact about
chiropractors. (Remember that in the UK the fact that you're saying something
true is not a defense against libel. This is one reason why people seeking to
sue for libel try to sue in England.) But that was overturned because it was
ruled that the scientist was making a statement of opinion, not fact, and
therefore could be held to a more generous standard.

So scientists are allowed to comment about pseudoscience so long as they are
clear that they are making statements of (supported) personal opinion rather
than statements of fact. As messed up as the USA can be, I'm suddenly glad I
don't live in England.

~~~
timthorn
The truth is an absolute defence against libel in the UK - the difficulty is
that the defendent must prove the truth.

~~~
btilly
Thank you for the correction.

My understanding of UK libel law was based on comments made by Greg Palast
some years ago about the difficulties he'd encountered in England, and then
noticing reports in the BBC and elsewhere over the years about libel tourism.
However a quick check of Wikipedia verifies that I was mistaken, the truth is
a defense. Though one that seems too hard to apply in practice in the UK.

